# Waterfowl forum, humor forum, or facepalm forum?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

That’s one dumb broad


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

I think I would have sacrificed a decoy and water swat it if it was to the side far enough.


----------



## cowboy (Oct 12, 2021)

Dumbest animal on this planet is man. Or in her case, woman. I see this all the time with folks who think hamburgers come from the supermarket. Bless their hearts. 😁


----------

